# Windows 10 silliness



## mscp (May 19, 2019)

Dear Windows 10 users,

Should I worry about uninstalling apps on Windows 10? I remember back in the days of Windows XP where this would (sometimes) cause my machine to misbehave, but I hope evolution has taken care of it.

Cheers!


----------



## EvilDragon (May 19, 2019)

Not really, no.


----------



## bill5 (May 26, 2019)

I don't know about "worry," but if they're things you're sure you don't want (this describes more than a few in my case) why not? I'm also not wild about how some of them run in the background even though I didn't use them and they aren't in my startup list. Win 10 is a POFS.


----------



## d.healey (May 27, 2019)

Remember you don't own your OS, Microshaft does, if you uninstall their apps they will reinstall them at the next forced update.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 27, 2019)

d.healey said:


> Remember you don't own your OS, Microshaft does, if you uninstall their apps they will reinstall them at the next forced update.


Yet another name to the add to my list of M$ lingo :D


----------



## bill5 (May 27, 2019)

d.healey said:


> Remember you don't own your OS, Microshaft does, if you uninstall their apps they will reinstall them at the next forced update.


But you have to get Win 10! Why? It's new. Plus everyone else is. 

I bet Bill Gates just laughs his ass off on a very regular basis about it all.


----------



## d.healey (May 27, 2019)

bill5 said:


> But you have to get Win 10! Why? It's new. Plus everyone else is.


I left Windows a few years ago after I realised it had more control over my computer than I do. I use Linux Mint now


----------



## mscp (Jun 4, 2019)

Wow, I can feel the hatred towards Windows here. 

Love my copy. Wouldn't trade for any new MacOS.


----------



## benatural (Jun 4, 2019)

I don't and haven't tried it, my system runs fine I think. It's probably not necessary.


----------



## Quasar (Jun 13, 2019)

d.healey said:


> I left Windows a few years ago after I realised it had more control over my computer than I do. I use Linux Mint now


If there was more native compatibility for all the stuff I have, I would like to abandon Windows in favor of one of the Linux flavors too...

...But Windows can be easily tamed so that you are in control, IF you keep your workstation offline. Most of the systemic problems I read about OS stability are rooted in the bizarre notion that a personal computer _must_ be connected to the World Wide Web solely because it _can_ be.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Jun 13, 2019)

So just connect-up when you've got to dl your fabulous new VSTi, then disconnect again. This reduces potential for Windows issues.


----------



## MarcelM (Jun 13, 2019)

iam using windows 10 for years and i cannot remember that it installed any apps again which i uninstalled earlier. you can turn off alot of stuff in windows 10 

windows 10 is the best windows ever tbh. still i prefer osx for some things, but i use both daily.


----------



## d.healey (Jun 13, 2019)

MarcelM said:


> iam using windows 10 for years and i cannot remember that it installed any apps again which i uninstalled earlier.


Try uninstalling candy crush or paint 3D, or the weather app, or the Xbox app (that one's tricky to remove). Unless something's changed in the last few years they will reappear at the next major update.


----------



## MarcelM (Jun 13, 2019)

d.healey said:


> Try uninstalling candy crush or paint 3D, or the weather app, or the Xbox app (that one's tricky to remove). Unless something's changed in the last few years they will reappear at the next major update.



you can turn that off. 

https://www.howtogeek.com/259946/how-to-get-rid-of-suggested-apps-in-windows-10/


----------



## d.healey (Jun 14, 2019)

MarcelM said:


> you can turn that off./


That only solves Candy Crush and it's only for Windows 10 Enterprise and Windows 10 Education users according to that article. It doesn't get rid of all the other crap, some of which can only be removed through the shell, such as the Xbox app, and which will be reinstalled at the next update.


----------



## CoffeeLover (Jun 14, 2019)

here are few free tools i use after "win10 install"


O&O shutup 10 
https://www.oo-software.com/en/shutup10

and bleachbit 
https://www.bleachbit.org/

my personal favourate 
debloat windows10 script
https://github.com/Sycnex/Windows10Debloater


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Jun 14, 2019)

I despise Win10, if not for anything else other than that it treats you like some child that doesn't know how to handle their system and just forces its rules on you. Trying to do everything while doing nothing consistently or particularly well (aiming for lowest common denominator). You'd hope it at least gets out of the way. Nope! Very insulting and obnoxious. LTSB should be a regular version (or something akin to 7 with easily disabled "quality of life" updates and separated technical expansions, like DirectX, redistributables, net frameworks, security, bugs and all that shit). The regulars feel like a constant beta-test. Wish it will become more modular at some point without having to resort to third party sorcery (at least not for most things directly OS-related). Meh... Not being online is a workable solution. The regular stuff can be done on a phone or laptop or what have you. Which should probably be running a flavor of Linux anyway... Always depending on use.


----------



## Fredeke (Jun 26, 2019)

d.healey said:


> I left Windows a few years ago after I realised it had more control over my computer than I do. I use Linux Mint now


I did exactly that for my all-around computer for the same reason.
For for the studio though, I just need Windows. However I never connect that one to the net, so no updates and no security issues.



WhiteNoiz said:


> I despise Win10, if not for anything else other than that it treats you like some child that doesn't know how to handle their system and just forces its rules on you.


Well, I agree, but I also despise MacOS for the same reason. Especially the "forcing their way upon you" part, which I find even worse.

ps. we may find ourselves in the Drama Zone soon


----------



## EdwardG (Jun 26, 2019)

CoffeeLover said:


> here are few free tools i use after "win10 install"
> 
> 
> O&O shutup 10
> ...



After running Windows10Debloater my CPU usage went down from 9% to 2%. YouTube video:


----------

